
Google to point extremist searches towards anti-radicalisation websites - leephillips
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/feb/02/google-pilot-extremist-anti-radicalisation-information
======
tcarnell
so Dont try to fix the problem, just limit the consequences.

this type of action is likely to have the exactly opposite effect.

------
influx
Next step, every time you search for a conservative term it redirects you to a
mandatory democratic re-education training camp.

